# Does anyone has a pics of Polygonum kawagoneanum



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Does anyone has a pics of Polygonum kawagoneanum?, I been trying to google for a picture this plant, but it seems impossible, there might be a spelling error, but I am not sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Polygonum sp 'Kawagoeanum'*









http://greenchapter.com/eshop.php?cat=1


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Polygonum Kawagoeanum










Polygonum 'Sao Paolo' and Polygonum 'Kawagoeanum'. Sao Paolo is on the left.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

nice,thanks alot for the pics you guys. How hard is it to keep?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

from my experience its easy to keep and grows really fast


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ianiwane said:


> from my experience its easy to keep and grows really fast


Ditto! It branches nicely too!


----------

